# Статья композитора Владимира Рунчака о реальном состоянии современной



## ze_go (31 Май 2012)

Статью можно скачать отсюда - оригинал (украинский язык)
и отсюда - русский перевод
Прочитавшие - делитесь пожалуйста своими мыслями по-поводу написанного в статье.


----------



## MAN (31 Май 2012)

ze_go писал:


> Статья композитора...


А под текстом скромная подпись: _любитель музыки_...


----------



## ze_go (31 Май 2012)

MAN писал:


> А под текстом скромная подпись: любитель музыки...


просто Владимир Петрович на самом деле человек очень скромный и скорее любит музыку в себе, а не себя в музыке... в отличие от некоторых псевдоучёных-бумагомарателей... "стараниями" которых имеем то, что имеем :cray:


----------



## ze_go (31 Май 2012)

Иринка писал:


> на международные конкурсы мы вынуждены ездить за свой счет


а лет 10-15 назад Вы думаете по-другому было? однако, ездили... а как во всём мире ездят? 

Иринка писал:


> и то что занял только 1 человек место это уже не их проблема...


проблема подготовки студента к конкурсу скорее... (видимо жюри несговорчивое оказалось - не помогли ни регалии, ни наглость)
а в былые годы на конкурсах (благодаря председателю жюри - (знаете о ком речь)) киевляне "сгребали" ВСЁ почти (а уровень игры не всегда соответствовал местам).
и где эти имена теперь?
но теперь у всех картина неблагополучная в нашей стране. 
и эту ситуацию надо менять. причём радикально и как можно скорее, иначе лет через 5-7 в вузах некому учиться будет. 
на 5 кандидатов наук (забывших, как инструмент выглядет) будет один студент :biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (31 Май 2012)

Иринка писал:


> У нас что участие в международных конкурсах это цель обучения?


нет, у нас цель обучения - написание томов макулатуры, исполнительская деградация, псевдонаучный рост, зависть и стукачество коллег, а потом, естественно и перспектива - Иринка писал:


> В переходе книгами торгуют или таксистами работают


хотя некоторым действующим ПРОХВОСТорам место именно там

Иринка писал:


> я вот не согласна с этой статьей


Вы либо не замечаете очевидных вещей, либо не хотите замечать.
В нашей стране всё просто прекрасно - все выпускники обеспечены интересной творческой высокооплачеваемой работой, профессура в ВУЗах абсолютно не страдает маразмом (старческим, а некоторые и предстарческим), среднее и молодое поколение ведёт активную концертную деятельность, залы полны интеллигентной и искушённой публикой, консерватории (в прошлом) вовсе не превращаются в НИИ, уровень поступающих растёт год от года... 
ОЧНИТЕСЬ !


----------



## Izuminka (31 Май 2012)

Статья любопытная,но как пропустил уважаемый В.Рунчак https://sites.google.com/site/dubijandrej/home/nagrady,где явно видно,как успешно выступили студенты Андрея Дубия-это в 2012г на конкурсе,описанным автором статьи или на него не произвело впечатление выступление этих лауреатов.Мне очень понравилась идея создания журнала.Было-бы здорово,если-бы баянисты и аккордеонисты имели своё печатное издание,но об этом можно только мечтать.Очень жаль,но не поняла о какой методической работе было упомянуто,как"Библия современного баянизма или народно-инструментального исполнительства."Хотелось-бы познакомиться с этой работой.


----------



## ze_go (31 Май 2012)

Izuminka писал:


> Очень жаль,но не поняла о какой методической работе было упомянуто,как"Библия современного баянизма или народно-инструментального исполнительства."Хотелось-бы познакомиться с этой работой.



БИБЛИЯ (?) БАЯНИСТА


----------



## Izuminka (31 Май 2012)

Спасибо-теперь всё стало на свои места! Под другим углом открылась статья В.Рунчака.


----------



## ze_go (2 Июн 2012)

почему никто больше не высказывается? на форуме нет украинских пользователей или проблем, затронутых статьёй, не существует?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Июн 2012)

Статья интересная и затрагивает насущные проблемы. Не могу ни подтверждать ни опровергать утверждений Рунчака а также отзывов форумчан, поскольку напрямую не связан с тем баянным миром о котором идёт речь в статье. Но хочу предложить идею, чтобы хоть как-то реально помогать талантливым ребятам. Как насчёт создания фонда в помощь кому-то кто хочет участвовать в конкурсе. А иммено, предлагаю открыть тему, в которой желающие пожертвовать свои средства напишут сколько они могут предложить, а затем будут обсуждать претендентов и голосованием решать кому из претендентов отдать деньги. Претенденты должны записать своё выступление и выставить например на youtube.com, а также написать в этой же теме что он претендент на материальную помощь и как он собирается её использовать в случае победы. Например, поедет на такой-то конкурс. Регламент можно придумать разный, например как только набралась определённая сумма начинается отсчёт времени для претендентов. Скажем набрали $500 и даём месяц всем желающим принять участие и выставить свою запись. По истечении месяца заявки прекращаются и начинается голосование, которое продлится скажем две недели. Право голоса имеють только спонсоры, а комментировать могут все. Когда победитель определён, то все спонсоры перечисляют ему обещаные средства, например через westernunion. Или можно сразу перечислять на счёт организатора фонда (может модератор или кто-то из организаторов сайта согласится) а тот оповещает сколько денег собрано и когда определён победитель связывается с ним и пересылает ему деньги. Конечно, в том виде в котором я предлагаю, многое основано на честности и порядочности людей. Ну может, кто-нибудь предложит что-то изменить чтобы исключить возможность жульничества. 
Ещё хочу добавить, что спонсоры могут конкретизировать на что они хотят выделить деньги. Лично мне бы хотелось чтобы кто-нибудь из молодых ребят приехал и выступил в Америке. Популярность баяна/аккордеона здесь оставляет мягко говоря желать лучшего. А те баянисты, которые уже здесь живут, не рвутся на конкурсы. Поскольку, либо работают кем-то ещё (кстати об этом обсуждалось выше) либо выступают только за деньги, а на баян народ не очень-то охотно идёт. Короче, ставьте свои видео и напишите на какой конкурс вы хотели бы поехать. От себя предлагаю победителю $200, а если этот человек поедет выступать в Штатах, то добавлю ещё $200.


----------



## ze_go (3 Июн 2012)

Предложенная Вами идея по спонсированию желающих участвовать в конкурсах, несомненно, достойна внимания и реализации. 
Но ведь дело-то не совсем в конкурсах, это лишь следствие тех проблем, о которых написал ВР. Дело в системной и набирающей обороты "наукизации" (если можно так выразиться) творческих ВУЗов, основной целью большинства кафедр которых стоит, на мой взгляд, подготовка педагогических кадров и исполнителей, а не учёных и "болтологов" (для этого в этих ВУЗах есть кафедры музыковедческие). 
Ведь, на самом деле, это - серьёзнейшая проблема, которая стоит не первый год и ведёт к полной музыкантской деградации, отсутствием в перспективе наборов на кафедры студентов (тенденция с постоянным снижением "качества" абитуриентов имеет место уже сейчас), превращением консерваторий в академии (уже сейчас), а потом и в НИИ музыки. 
И это проблема не только баянистов (вообще народников), достаточно взглянуть на ситуацию у духовиков, у струнников. Количество защищающих диссертации переходит все разумные границы, но ответьте, какой практический прок от многочисленных трудов людей, которые в большинстве своём никогда не были мало-мальски приличными исполнителями, не "пропустили" музыку сквозь себя. И самое печальное, что студенты и молодые педагоги постепенно подсаживаются на "иглу" бумагомарательства, понимая, что главное - публикации и об исполнительстве можно забыть. 
Руководители "цехов" (как правило посредственности в музыкальном, а зачастую и моральном плане, подобно новогодней ёлке увешанные отчасти купленными, отчасти заслуженными званиями и по этой причине считающие своё мнение единственно правильным (хотя, как говорят в Одессе - "кто дал им этих прав?"), отбирающие себе в класс лучших абитуриентов, но практически ничего не дающие им в плане исполнительском, педагогическом и общемузыкальном) поощряют такой их "рост".
Неужели это единственный правильный путь? Почему люди, которые действительно могут изменить ситуацию в нашей стране, молчат и абсолютно ничего не предпринимают? Неужели их устраивает такая картина?
Ответа три: 
1. СИСТЕМА
2. страх потерять работу, вступив в противоборство с этой порочной системой (либо равнодушие и наш, славянский менталитет - "моя хата с краю", главное, чтоб меня не трогали), 
3. временщизм (если можно так выразиться) чиновников и "капитанов" (выражение В.Р.), забота лишь о сегодняшнем дне. 
Витая в псевдонаучных облаках, оперируя диссертабельным языком временщики не желают обратить свой взор вниз - в ДМШ, откуда всё начинается и откуда необходимо начинать движение по возрождению хоть малой части былого интереса к нашим инструментам (один из вариантов предложен В.Р. - проведение ВУЗовских и училищных академических концертов в ДМШ и СШ) 
Но им же не досуг - им же важнее написать очередную статью, поучаствовать в очередной конференции и прицепить себе очередной "погон".

p.s. напоследок хотелось бы задать всем вопрос. не дай Бог вам необходимо обратиться к хирургу. вы которому из двоих доверите свою жизнь? - тому, кто каждый день со скальпелем в руках и кровью на халате в операционной, или тому, кто с ручкой в руке и с важным видом на конференциях? Задумайтесь.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Июн 2012)

Если так обстоит дело ка Вы пишете, то ситуация очень печальная. Не смею возражать, а просто напишу с чем мне приходилось столкнуться, когда в последний раз был в России (март этого года). Заходил в нашу музыкалку (г. Петушки, Владимирской области). Там есть два преподавателя по классу баяна (обе женщины). У каждой из них занимается по пять-семь ребят. Я посидел на паре уроков, и мне показалось, что всё происходит так как и должно быть. Общаясь с ними (преподавателями) узнал, что класс баяна сейчас становится более популярным. Кстати они сказали, что отчасти за счёт "Баян-Микс". А вот когда в Петушках проходил областной конкурс оркестров народных инструментов (кажется 16 марта), то там я был просто поражен насколько мало зрителей. Выступающих привезли на шести больших автобусах, а зрителей можно было бы в маршрутку запихнуть. Народец у нас очень тяжёл на подъём, даже на бесплатный концерт. Я уговаривал пойти на этот концерт своих родителей, но они не захотели. И вообще, было очень досадно что у нас так мало ходят на концерты. Здесь, по-моему, америкосы всё-таки побольше ходят. Думаю, что интерес зрителей к народным инструментам (в частности к баяну) и конкурсам во многом определяет процент музыкантов которые будут отдаваться исполнительскому мастерству вместо бумагомарания. 

П.С. Насчёт хирурга это известный приём, и ответ всем тоже известный. А вот если спросить так. У родителей есть способный к музыке ребёнок. Они хотят его серъёзно готовить. с учителем. Им предлагается выбрать из двух учителей: первый - замечательный музыкант-исполнитель, часто концертирующий но без всяких званий, а второй - написавший массу трудов о том как надо играть и имеющий кучу регалий. Как Вы думаете, к кому из них большинство пап и мам отведут их чадо?


----------



## ze_go (3 Июн 2012)

Ответ Артёма Нижника (думаю, этот Музыкант в представлении не нуждается) на статью Владимира Рунчака (выкладывается с разрешения Артёма)
Ответ

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> У родителей есть способный к музыке ребёнок. Они хотят его серъёзно готовить. с учителем. Им предлагается выбрать из двух учителей: первый - замечательный музыкант-исполнитель, часто концертирующий но без всяких званий, а второй - написавший массу трудов о том как надо играть и имеющий кучу регалий. Как Вы думаете, к кому из них большинство пап и мам отведут их чадо?


на этот вопрос ответ также прост, как на вопрос о хирурге. есть пациенты (ученики) у одного и другого. и, соответственно, процент излеченных 
тут ещё имеет значение государство (вернее даже, менталитет людей), в котором перед родителями встанет такой вопрос.


----------



## ModernBach (3 Июн 2012)

Не в тему скажу, но кто такой Артем Нижник?его имя мне не знакомо


----------



## ze_go (3 Июн 2012)

ModernBach писал:


> Не в тему скажу, но кто такой Артем Нижник?его имя мне не знакомо



google Вам в подмогу, и YouTube


----------



## ModernBach (3 Июн 2012)

Ну как то тот же Хрустевич по знаменитей будет, и вот он в представлении не нуждается, опять же не в тему говорю


----------



## ze_go (3 Июн 2012)

так Завадский вообще вне конкуренции по популярности :biggrin:


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (4 Июн 2012)

ze_go писал:


> на этот вопрос ответ также прост, как на вопрос о хирурге. есть пациенты (ученики) у одного и другого. и, соответственно, процент излеченных smile


Я хотел сказать что процент людей идущих под нож хирурга-практика выше чем того который пишет статьи (что логически подтверждается имеено тем что хирург-практик постоянно оперирует). В то время как у преподавателя, который пишет статьи учеников может оказаться больше чем у музыканта, который много выступает на сцене. Думаю что мы здесь с Вами придерживаемся близких точек зрения. Опять же, я ни в коей мере не претендую на абсолютность своих утверждений. 

Спасибо за статью Артёма Нижника. Тоже заставляет задуматься. А что если на эту проблему взглянуть с точки зрения рынка, точнее спроса и предложения? Вот смотрите, на баян сейчас народ не идёт, не популярно, а учреждения по-прежнему выпускают немало музыкантов (может не так как при совке, но всё-таки не мало). Поэтому и нет тех "действенных механизмов" для раскрутки победителей конкурсов о которых говорит Артём в своей статье. Я думаю что соль в том и состоит что нет популярности у народных инструментов. Поэтому многие и начинают писать научные работы. Как Вы думаете будут-ли найдены решения проблем о которых говорят Рунчак, Нижник и форумчане если популярность баяна очень сильно возрастёт? Ну и естественно сразу возникает вопрос: как популяризовать баян?

Ещё добавлю что в штатах на конкурсы учащимся и студентам очень часто деньги выделяются и они не едут за свой счёт. Обычно деньги даёт учреждение, которое они представляют. Ещё тут делают фандрайзинг (слово вроде уже прижилось в русском). При этом собирают очень немало. В добавок есть такая штука как "мачинг". То есть находится кто-то кто может спонсировать наполовину, и объявляется, что все пожертвования будут "мач" (удвоены) таким-то спонсором. Как ни странно, работает не плохо.


----------



## Иринка (4 Июн 2012)

Уважаемый ze_go и Sergey_Semenov по вопросу о спонсорах можно обратиться к Ассоциации баянистов и аккордеонистов при НВМС.У нас же есть такая организация если вы не забила.И ей "руководит" один из лучших баянистов Украины.Так может у нас ассоциация начнет что то делать?


----------



## ze_go (4 Июн 2012)

Иринка писал:


> Так может у нас ассоциация начнет что то делать?


Вооооооооот. А вот и первый вопрос к ассоциации. :biggrin: 
Вот с этого и не мешало бы начать шажки в сторону изменения ситуации.


----------



## bayanistka (4 Июн 2012)

Я внимательно ознакомился со статьёй Рунчака, ответом Нижника, а также постами по теме на данном форуме. Нет никакого сомнения в том, что вопрос о с ситуации в которой оказался баян и ак-н в Украине, наболел довольно существенно. А когда болит- стон не всегда помогает- кричать хочется! Думаю, что по этой же причине  ze-go и открыл эту тему. Потому что БОЛИТ! и у меня болит, хотя живу на другом конце земли. Но душа у меня  по прежнему та жа- русская. Баян... Я вырос в этом. с шестилетнего возраста родители отдали меня в музыкалку. жили мы тогда в Крыму. Лично сам припоминаю, как В. Бесфамильнов приезжал в наш небольшой приморский городок с выступлением. и его полуторачасовой концерт просто покорил моё маленькое сердце.  Ещё припоминаю как в начале 80-ых баян, ак-ни гармонь окружали меня практически везде- парки. танцплощадки. клубы, и просто во дворе. Что и говорить-любая самодеятельность не обходилась без баяна. Вот это было здорово. Конечно, тогда был не век електроники, компьютерных игр и др. современных технологических новшеств (что  нормальных детей зачастую  делает идиотами). Помню, что и телевизора у нас в семье не было долгое время. Родители  видимо располагали своими поиоритетами в отношении того, что избрать- или пожертвовать рублей 10-15 в мес.  на начальное муз. образование ребёнка, купив соответствующий инструмент, или потратить деньги на что-то другое. не приносящее нужной пользы. Помню, как ПОСТОЯННО наши преподаватели из музыкалки водили и возили нас по общеобразовательным школам, собирая юную аудиторию вокруг нас, играющих. Нас показывали. а мы старались; в свою очередь наши педагоги гордились нами...
Но былые времена прошли, многое изменилось в ходе перестроечных процессов. Вернее больше поломали, чем построили. Чтобы хоть как -то загладить изъян в существенном упадке популярности баяна и ак-на, возникли популяризаторы этого инструмента (в России- миксы, на-Украине- Завадский и прочие). Но и подобное внедрение не решило проблемы - и, как высказался один человек- преподаватель, - ДЕТИ В ШКОЛЫ НЕ ИДУТ!
Это правда: на порогое 21-го века набор в школы катастрофически сократился до минимального минимума. И если следовать здравой логике, что дети- наше будущее, то так оно и произойдёт ЕСЛИ не принять экстренных мер по спасению нашего любимого инструмента!
Почему "по спасению?" Отвечу- В Америке, например (в Канаде дела обстоят не намного лучше) аккордеон практически вымер или в стадии вымирания. (Сергей Семёнов правильно дал оценку того, что творится здесь). Старое поколение вымирает, причём стремительными темпами; всё меньше и меньше стаёт учителей по классу аккордеона, кафедра баяна давно уже закрыта ( полячка Лидия Каминская в Канзас Сити обучалась последней). И что мы имеем сегодня- светлые воспоминания о том. что было в недалёком прошлом, а исполнителей-осталось ничтожное число. можно их всех на пальцах пересчитать.  Я нисколько не преувеличиваю и не раздуваю факты , как некоторые. Такова наша реальность. проживая здесь. 
Но ведь у вас, в частности в Украине., ещё не всё потеряно!
Рыба, как известно, гниёт с головы. Поэтому именно там и сконцентрирована вся проблема настоящей и будущей судьбы инструмента. Композитор Рунчак  привёл  лишь некоторые примеры (и далеко не все!) того, что происходит, начиная с Киева. Да и нам за примером ходить далеко не надо, мы всё это видим на наших глазах. Поэтому  очень важно не промолчать и нам: т.е. открыть глаза другим, кто возле нас-на происходящее. И НАЗЫВАТЬ ВЕЩИ СВОИМИ ИМЕНАМИ! 

Автор темы изложил три ответа. с каждым из которых я согласен на 100%. И более того, поднимаю две руки  при любом случае встать в защиту наших достояний. 
Итак. ze-go выложил три:
1) Система 2)Страх 3) Временщизм
С первым бороться по-началу будет бороться трудно. Я предлагаю начать со 2-го и 3-го: это более чем возможно.
Для этого необходимо: 1.  дружно скооперироваться всем нам кому не безразлично будущее наших детей. 2. создать определённый план чётко скоординированно выраженных действий. Да, это займёт какое-то время, но конечный результат нас возрадует всех.  Это не будет какой-то внезапный подрыв или революция в кабинете зав. кафедры. Мы создадим свой "миротворческий процесс" влияния на всю структуру правления так называемой "уважаемой Киевской школы". Но и в сжатые , пусть короткие сроки мы увидим позитивные результаты на лицо. Нам необходимы лишь здравые,  разумные действия. 
Не вижу разницы- где вы живёте. на Украине или в Новой Зеландии. Неважно где! 
Вам не составит великого труда поддержать руки тех. кому судьба баяна и ак-на не безразлична.  Было бы желание!

Но у меня пока одно первое непонимание: почему так мало высказываний по теме? Почему нет должной активности. как в других менее наболевших темах на Голдаккордеоне? 
На настоящий момент форум распологает сотнями зарегистрированных пользователей только с Украины. не говоря  что их тысячи из других республик. Где вы? Отзовитесь! 
Или у нас заглушается совесть. продолжая жить по древнеславянскому обычаю "моя хата с краю"?


----------



## gerborisov (5 Июн 2012)

С первым бороться по-началу будет бороться трудно. Я предлагаю начать со 2-го и 3-го: это более чем возможно.
Если не менять систему - все остальные действия тщетны. Причём понятие "система" я бы расширил до "власть" в государственных масштабах.


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Июн 2012)

В России идёт реформа музыкальных школ.И как каждая реформа , проводимая одним или двумя "Умными людьми" В течении 3-5 лет. уничтожит все малокомплектные школы, где ещё сохранился небольшой набор на наши инструменты.В больших городах уже давно есть школы где русским духом не пахнет. Пока не будут "большие дядьки" прислушиваться к гласу народа, Мы стремительно будем чахнуть. Если говорить, что надо делать, чтобы спасти ситуацию, надо писать статью. Но эти дядьки, больше двух строчек не будут читать. Они большие и Вумные.


----------



## Андрій Душний (5 Июн 2012)

http://hal_zoria.io.ua/s207514/perpetuum_mobile_u_drogobichi


----------



## Izuminka (6 Июн 2012)

Очень хорошее дополнение к статье В.Рунчака сделал А.Душный,никто не сделает за кого-то-трудиться никому не запрещали.Ещё хочу поделиться уникальным видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LdwHJt0Weo


----------



## Bondarenko (6 Июн 2012)

Огромное спасибо за уникальное видео! Хочу добавить еще одну видеозапись. Так сказать, день сегодняшний. 
[SPOILER="[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lZjOtvf9xzE][/SPOILER]
Не в этом ли корень наших проблем? Раньше народники были одной большой семьей, а сегодня сплошной междоусобчик и самовосхваление! Обидно слышать это от лица современных "королей". Симптоматично, что хвалятся "маэстры" сочинениями Шнитке и Губайдулиной, а иллюстрируют это играя Либертанго и Утомленное солнце... Вот прямо слышу, как разносят меня москвичи, но, по-моему, час на Культуре, посвященный баяну (в коем-то веке!) прошел бездарно и превратился в самопиар и шапкозакидательство! Жаль...


----------



## chinyaev (6 Июн 2012)

*Bondarenko*,
Однако! Попробовал посмотреть это глазами обывателя и понял, что на месте обывателя я бы переключился на первых же минутах на другой канал. Полный бред... А как специалист все же досмотрел до конца, но от этого не легче.


----------



## Андрій Душний (6 Июн 2012)

http://hal_zoria.io.ua/s203415/u_drogobichi_iii_konkurs_imeni_anatoliya_onufrien
ka
http://maydan.drohobych.net/?p=13784
http://zik.ua/ua/news/2012/03/23/340450
http://maydan.drohobych.net/?p=13372
http://kamenyary.info/news/drohobycz/u_drogobich_v_dbuvsya_vseukra_nskiy_konkurs
_vikonavts_v_na_narodnikh_strunnikh_dukhovikh_ta_udarnikh/
http://some.org.ua/?p=2957
http://kpunews.com/ru/news/20120323/10692.html
http://zik.ua/ua/news/2011/12/19/324787
http://maydan.drohobych.net/?p=12018
http://www.abbia.by/show.php?show=news&id=472
http://www.kamenyary.info/news/drohobycz/perpetuum_mobile_shcho_zdobuva_ta_vtrac
ha_drogobich/

http://some.org.ua/?p=3245
http://www.volynpost.com/news/3834-luckyh-baianistiv-vyznaly-najkraschymy

http://perec.in.ua/news/10932/
http://www.lutsk.ua/fast-news/nashi-naykrashchi
http://hal_zoria.io.ua/s206071/novini_v_gz_vid_8_travnya_2012r
http://zik.ua/ua/news/2012/04/27/346202
http://novod.info/index.php/95-novodnistrovski-uchni-dmsh-na-mizhnarodnomu-konku
rsi
http://hal_zoria.io.ua/s207514/perpetuum_mobile_u_drogobichi


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (6 Июн 2012)

По поводу недобора детей в музыкальные школы попрошу писать сюда - http://www.tvkultura.ru/page.html?cid=5286

К Украине это тоже относится, т.к. конкурс международный.


----------



## chinyaev (7 Июн 2012)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> По поводу недобора детей в музыкальные школы попрошу писать сюда - http://www.tvkultura.ru/page.html?cid=5286
> 
> К Украине это тоже относится, т.к. конкурс международный.


Ну напишем мы. А что будет - то после этого?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (7 Июн 2012)

Цитата:


> Ну напишем мы. А что будет - то после этого?



Видимо, Вы невнимательно читали материал по ссылке. Напишите сначала, а потом посмотрим - изменится что-либо или нет. Хотя, на мой взгляд, туда должно писать руководство МАБА.


----------



## Bondarenko (7 Июн 2012)

Видимо, я тоже невнимательно читал материал по ссылке...Вы советуете написать на конкурс "Щелкунчик"? И это решит проблему недобора в ДМШ? Вашими бы устами...


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (7 Июн 2012)

Да, я считаю что это решит проблему недобора в ДМШ. Более того, подозрительно, что конкурс основан в 2000г. а номинации "Народные инструменты" в нём нет до сих пор. Я призываю действовать в рамках современных и реально существующих проектов. А вся эта ностальгия по советским временам (при всем моем к ним уважении) изложенная выше в Вашем комментарии к программе на канале "Культура" - пустой звук. Кстати, программа на мой взгляд, неплохая. Особенно для "обывателей".


----------



## Bondarenko (7 Июн 2012)

Цитата:


> . А вся эта ностальгия по советским временам (при всем моем к ним уважении) изложенная выше в Вашем комментарии к программе на канале "Культура" - пустой звук.


Да конечно пустой звук...Я так, просто... Без претензий на решение глобальных проблем... Слушайте, ув. Дмитрий2008, а механизм магического действия "напишите на конкурс Щелкунчик и это решит проблему недобора в ДМШ" вы как себе представляете?


----------



## MAN (8 Июн 2012)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Международный телевизионный конкурс юных музыкантов "Щелкунчик" основан в 2000г. а номинации "Народные инструменты" в нём нет до сих пор


Да, это возмутительно до негодования! Как будто сответствующих специальностей просто не существует в нашей системе музыкального образования, а игра на народных инструментах не имеет ни малейшего отношения к культуре. И это, между прочим, точка зрения именно обывателя, я - обыватель.


----------



## ze_go (17 Июл 2012)

Некоторые ответы на статью В.Рунчака. Просьба - комментировать!



Спойлер: «Вірус давидовщини»..."



*«Вірус давидовщини», 
або Чому теоретичні основи руйнують виконавську майстерність!*

<p>Статті В.Рунчака та А.Нижника, їх жваве обговорення на форумах в Інтернеті, змусили мене, студента-баяніста, поставити баян до сейфу, взяти ручку і зіпсувати кілька аркушів паперу, виклавши на них деякі свої думки. Як у Єсеніна виходить : «…коль этот зуд проснулся – всю душу выплещу в слова…».</p>
<p>Трохи пафосно, але нічого.</p>
<p>Ще свіжі в моїй пам’яті спогади про «Perpetuum mobile 2012». Не буду повторювати усіх теплих слів на адресу цього конкурсу, це дійсно визначна подія, дуже приємно було там грати.</p>
<p>Обурив мене той факт, що шановний М.А.Давидов разом зі своїми лауреатами не осяяли своєю присутністю гала-концерт, хоча в умовах конкурсу чітко сказано: “Лауреати, що відмовились брати участь у гала-концерті, премій не отримують“. Мабуть, виключення становлять лише студенти Академіків. </p>
<p>З 23-х років свого життя 17 я вчусь грати на баяні. Школа, училище, конса. Нова й нова музика захоплює мене, хочеться займатися й займатися, а в добі лише 24 години. Друзі знизують плечима: «Навіщо воно тобі? Роботи немає, а якщо знайдеш, зарплата – копійки!». Не знаю що відповісти, посміхаюсь: «Ну, люблю я цю справу!».</p>
<p>Щоб заробити творчістю треба грати на найвищому рівні. А це пекельна праця. Ти або музикант, або ні, або граєш, або не граєш. Так повинно було б бути. Але творчі імпотенти, «квазібаяністи» знайшли спосіб не тільки вижити, паразитуючи на тілі Музики. Вони ще й стали суддями тих, хто кров’ю і потом виборює право виходити на сцену. Обвішавшись купленими званнями й медалями, гордо і пихато засідають вони на «кахведрах» і думу-думають про теоретичні основи, ритмодинаміку і виконавську енергетику. А коли ви востаннє баян до рук брали, шановні? Навіщо дурите голову тим небагатьом, хто ще хоче щось зіграти? Модульну систему вигадали, в Європу йдете! Та цих модулів уже більше, ніж занять по спеціальності! Краще б концерти по муз. школах допомогли організувати."


----------



## Андрій Душний (14 Авг 2012)

М. Давидов - ІНФОРМАЦІЯ УКРАЇНСЬКІЙ МУЗИЧНІЙ ГАЗЕТІ


----------



## Иринка (31 Авг 2012)

А где можно почитать статью Давыдова ?


----------



## ze_go (31 Авг 2012)

статьи оппонентов и наблюдателей


----------



## Иринка (1 Сен 2012)

На пенсию пора академику ! :girl_cray:


----------



## ze_go (2 Сен 2012)

Об этом и речь...свою жуткую миссию он уже совершил - баян-аккордеон в Украине на стадии вымирания...но кресло-то приросло...


----------



## ze_go (11 Сен 2012)

Ответ В.Рунчака
НА
Хамство Н.Давыдова
скоро русскоязычная версия статьи В.Рунчака


----------



## ze_go (30 Сен 2012)

по многочисленным просьбам - Русскоязычная версия
Прочитав - делимся мнениями...


----------



## anjey899 (30 Сен 2012)

Ответ В.Рунчака
НА
Хамство Н.Давыдова

*ze_go*,
Я абсолютно не считаю статью Давыдова хамством, а именно адекватным и открытым ответом на ХАМСТВО. Он просто решил открыть лицо обидчика, т.к. его оппонент хоть и говорил намеками, все прекрасно их поняли.
Со стороны автора первоначальной статьи некрасиво уже то, что он критикует труд 81-летнего человека, добившегося в жизни многого и искренне желающего процветания баянно-аккордеонному искусству. Искать недостатки и ошибки надо в своей деятельности, а чтобы обсуждать кого-то, надо сначала достичь его статуса.
Может я чего-то не понимаю, но поиск граматических ошибок в статье оппонента (которые были допущены просто из невнимательности в силу пожилого возраста), по-моему и есть хамством.


----------



## sedovmika (1 Окт 2012)

Статья Рунчака мне не понравилась. Ну нельзя так общаться, вставлять прибаутки, поговорки. Наверное он хочет занять место Давыдова, вот и изгаляется. Все мы не безгрешны, но доводить все до дело до обзванивания разных людей по моему очень близко к нарушению психики человека. Чем ему не угодил Давыдову? Если такой умный, надо было заниматься проблемой раньше и подсказывать как устранять недостатки. Вообще по-жизненному опыту знаю, что если человек вдруг начинает заниматься критиканством, что-то с ним не то или он преследует личные интересы. Вот как-то так.


----------



## ze_go (16 Окт 2012)

anjey899 писал:


> ... искренне желающего процветания баянно-аккордеонному искусству. Искать недостатки и ошибки надо в своей деятельности, а чтобы обсуждать кого-то, надо сначала достичь его статуса.


"результаты" этого желания мы видим воочию... а о статусах давайте не будем. Музыкант - это не статус, это - Призвание... и это Служение не из легких... 

anjey899 писал:


> Может я чего-то не понимаю


вот-вот...

anjey899 писал:


> ...но поиск граМатических ошибок в статье оппонента по-моему и есть хамствОМ.


эту нелепицу оставлю без комментария... (я тоже ХАМ?) :biggrin: 

anjey899 писал:


> (которые были допущены просто из невнимательности в силу пожилого возраста)


этот аргумент, кроме улыбки, не вызывает никаких эмоций... (а Горовиц, Грапелли, Рихтер и многие другие, "в силу пожилого возраста", еще и с концертами выступали...)

sedovmika писал:


> Ну нельзя так общаться, вставлять прибаутки, поговорки.


т.е Вам по душе общение, наполненное до отказа оскорблениями, беспочвенными обвинениями и обидами и при этом тотально безграмотное? "Прекрасный" вкус, сударь! :hi: 

sedovmika писал:


> Наверное он хочет занять место Давыдова, вот и изгаляется.


еще одну глупость оставлю без комментариев...

здесь лежит статья О.Мунтяна, которая, на мой взгляд, имеет отношение и к нашей, украинской, ситуации (поднятые в ней проблемы так или иначе имеют место и в нашем случае)

"Публикуется с согласия автора на основе статьи: О.Мунтян. Непохвальное словие тщеславному пустословию, или Несколько слов о баянных рецензиях (см.: журнал "Народник", № 3(75) 2011) ".


----------



## anjey899 (23 Окт 2012)

Хорошо знаю Давыдова, это прекрасный, добрый человек, очень трудолюбивый, постоянно по возможности помагает тем, кто его попросит, будь то студент или педагог (примеров очень много). Постоянно занят организацией концертов или еще каких-либо культурных мероприятий в консерватории, поощряет поездки студентов на конкурсы, то есть именно исполнительство на баяне. Не могу понять нападков на него личностей типа верхнего, которые действительно занимаются "электронным бумагомарательством" и, видимо, получают удовольствие от того, что обливают грязью хороших людей.
Почему бы не разобратся в ситуации и наконец понять, что в нынешней ситуации в музыкально-культурном мире виновата власть и олигархи, которым выгодно продвижение попсы, ведь на ней можно заработать кучу денег и ее "схавает" простой народ. А нам, музыкантам, надо как-то выживать, вот и приходится писать статьи (которые, в принципе, абсолютно никому не мешают).
ze_go писал:


> эту нелепицу оставлю без комментария


Почему вы называете нелепицей мои слова из-за одной ошибки, я просто выразил свою мысль.


----------



## sedovmika (24 Окт 2012)

Виновато время, - сейчас труднее, - а в советские времена политика государства в области культуры способствовала развитию учебной базы для подготовки музыкантов, пусть и директивным путем. И даже сейчас мы пользуемся плодами этой политики - все-таки старые учебные заведения еще работают (для сравнения - военных училищ осталось процентов 5 от того что было). Так что не надо сгущать краски, и использовать тяжелые времена для удовлетворения своих личных амбиций, - некрасиво. Давыдова я к сожалению не знаю, но все кто работал в советские времена, - уверен что отличные специалисты, очень ценные сегодня, и пусть они поддерживают традицию нашей баянной школы и передают свои знания молодым. Связь времен не должна прерываться.


----------

